# Giant TCR Composite Frame authenticity check?



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

While looking on eBay I came across this Giant TCR Composite Frame. The seller or course is from Hong Kong and is selling the frame for $699. It says 2014 on the title but while trying to research the color scheme on Google I cant find anything on it. The only pictures that come up are from the same seller selling the frame on eBay and Alieexpress. So can anyone validate that this frame is legit by looking at the pic posted below? I don't know if I'm allowed to post links here, but if you Google "Giant TCR Composite" you will see the pic and will probably lead you to the ebay link. I'm curious because the color scheme was something i have never seen before on a TCR, so if it's legit maybe it's some specific color scheme from a region.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

My gut instinct says RUN AWAY, it is not legit. I cannot see Giant allowing any reseller the ability to sell brand new frames on eBay and Aliexpress for that much under MSRP. The color scheme looks like the 2013 Rabobank TCR Advanced, it was not sold as a composite AFAIK.

Getting bad when the counter-fitters are selling fake Giants rather than Colnago's, etc.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

They're also available in black and white or red and white. As for their authenticity......hard to tell. They could be Asian market only frames and are therefore sold on ebay. There are many different Giant frames, both road and mountain for sale on ebay from these Hong Kong vendors. Hard to know whether they are for real or not. Apparently these TCR Composite frames come from Giant's China factory. Who knows?? These frames don't come up on any of Giant's Asian websites.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Actually just did some further research and they are listed on the Giant China site. Looks like they're for real.

??????-????


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I appreciate your research, but it still does not explain the incredibly low price on these frames. Yes, the paint scheme is the same, but the fakers have also cloned the paint schemes on every other frame they fake as well, look at the fake Dogma's as an example. I cannot understand how Giant would allow dealers to sell at prices below wholesale.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

The color scheme still doesn't quite match what's on the Giant China site. I'd still be suspicions.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The black and white as well as the red and white frames that you see on the Giant China site are also available on eBay. I think the Rabobank inspired scheme is possibly a 2014 model and the other two are 2013 models. It seems the China site hasn't been completely updated. Anyway can't really confirm if the authenticity but I think making counterfeit Giant frames would be the equivalent of making counterfeit Seiko watches. Why would you bother?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

That is my point from earlier, it seems they could spend their efforts on more expensive frames but I think maybe people have caught on to that now and do more research...who knows. However I bet it is far less likely a customer would doubt the authenticity of this Giant frame, heck they even show it sitting in front of a Giant box. They probably still make 300% off the Giant fakes so it may be easy money. I just know I would not spend my $700 on it.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.... Yeah my gut feeling was that it was fake to start off. While it seems that the color scheme was found for the red and black ones I am still skeptical as the "rabo" color scheme has "TCR COMP PRO" written on it and to me Giant never really writes that on their bikes, usually only TCR. I also noticed so many different sellers are selling this very same bike on ebay and ali express. Are they mass producing fakes? I don't know. If I was rich I would buy it out of curiosity lol...


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys... I didn't want to start a new thread but what do you guys think of a 2012 TCR Advanced SL ISP "Rabobank" frame? It is brand new, looks like it's been hanging in a bike shop waiting to be sold and now the seller put it up on ebay for $999 and a buy it now price of $1200. From the little research that I have done on the internet right now I am reading only good things about it. 

Just to give you some info, I currently own a 2013 defy 1, I mostly ride for fitness and do 2-3 organized riding events a year plus 1 fondo. I want to upgrade to a better bike and I was looking to get a TCR Composite within a year. I was looking on ebay and my eyes caught this frame. I know this is more of a racing style geometry, but i figured if i can get a better frame and build it over time with better components it should come out cheaper than buying it straight trough.

So my questions:
-Do you think $999-$$1299 is a good price for this 2 year old TCR Advanced SL ISP frame?
-Has this frame changed in the past 2 years dramatically?
-Is my thinking correct? Would it be cheaper if i build it starting with the frame rather than buying a built bike


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

there has been zero changes to the TCR from 2012.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

r1lee said:


> there has been zero changes to the TCR from 2012.


Thanks for responding... This doesn't sound like a bad deal then considering current TCR Advance frame goes for $3,350.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

It's not a terrible deal, it could be marginally better but if it is the right size and you like it that is what is important. Verify it has all the seat mast parts it is supposed to come with.

Not sure where you are located, but my LBS has a 2013 Rabo Advanced on sale for $2400 complete, it is a M/L.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

davcruz said:


> It's not a terrible deal, it could be marginally better but if it is the right size and you like it that is what is important. Verify it has all the seat mast parts it is supposed to come with.
> 
> Not sure where you are located, but my LBS has a 2013 Rabo Advanced on sale for $2400 complete, it is a M/L.


Currently my defy 1 is an M but when I got measured in my LBS they told me I was in the borderline of an M and M/L. Went with an M cus they told me some people like riding a smaller frame. I liked that idea and just went with it. 

That 2013 Rabo in your lbs doesn't sound bad. Im in the LI, NY where is this shop located?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

sgonzo2k said:


> Thanks for all the replies.... Yeah my gut feeling was that it was fake to start off. While it seems that the color scheme was found for the red and black ones I am still skeptical as the "rabo" color scheme has "TCR COMP PRO" written on it and to me Giant never really writes that on their bikes, usually only TCR. I also noticed so many different sellers are selling this very same bike on ebay and ali express. Are they mass producing fakes? I don't know. If I was rich I would buy it out of curiosity lol...



Actually, they've released the 2015 TCR Advanced Pro. I don't know man, The Rabo inspired frame apart from the colour is exactly the same frame as the other two colour schemes. These are Chinese market frames.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

sgonzo2k said:


> Currently my defy 1 is an M but when I got measured in my LBS they told me I was in the borderline of an M and M/L. Went with an M cus they told me some people like riding a smaller frame. I liked that idea and just went with it.
> 
> That 2013 Rabo in your lbs doesn't sound bad. Im in the LI, NY where is this shop located?


Richmond, VA. Shop is Pedal Power Bicycles, great guys to deal with, been around for a long time. $2400 is a great price, keep in mind it is 6700, but is has the really nice PSL-0 wheels. They actually have 2 of them, the M/L and a L. They may move even lower than $2400 now. I have had to fight the urge to buy the large, but I just cannot justify it to myself, I ride a 2008 TCR Advanced with 6700 now and just don't think there is enough of an upgrade there for me.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Also something I just thought of, I can ride a M/L also but I prefer a larger frame (obviously not huge or too large for me) for a true race oriented design. This allows for a more comfortable position for the saddle to bar drop without having to run a massive stack of spacers if that makes any sense.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

This is the one they have. TCR Advanced Rabo (2013) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

davcruz said:


> Richmond, VA. Shop is Pedal Power Bicycles, great guys to deal with, been around for a long time. $2400 is a great price, keep in mind it is 6700, but is has the really nice PSL-0 wheels. They actually have 2 of them, the M/L and a L. They may move even lower than $2400 now. I have had to fight the urge to buy the large, but I just cannot justify it to myself, I ride a 2008 TCR Advanced with 6700 now and just don't think there is enough of an upgrade there for me.


Thanks for the info, but I wanted to start off with the frame because I wanted to go all out with as far as my budget takes me. Kinda of getting the best I can afford. Right now I am thinking of Ultegra Di2 for the components. I actually won the auction of the frame, at the end it came out to $1100. For a brand new frame that is worth almost $3000 I think it wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Italianrider76 said:


> Actually, they've released the 2015 TCR Advanced Pro. I don't know man, The Rabo inspired frame apart from the colour is exactly the same frame as the other two colour schemes. These are Chinese market frames.


Yeah I noticed but I don't think the frame is any different than the 2012 that I received. like someone posted before the TCR SL frame has not change since 2012. My way of thinking is since the frame has not changed since 2012, the current TCR Advance SL frame is going for $3,000 so to me this is a great deal.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

sgonzo2k said:


> Thanks for the info, but I wanted to start off with the frame because I wanted to go all out with as far as my budget takes me. Kinda of getting the best I can afford. Right now I am thinking of Ultegra Di2 for the components. I actually won the auction of the frame, at the end it came out to $1100. For a brand new frame that is worth almost $3000 I think it wasn't a bad deal.



How is this frame worth over $3k. It's a composite frame, meaning t600. The $3000+ frame is the advanced sl.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

r1lee said:


> How is this frame worth over $3k. It's a composite frame, meaning t600. The $3000+ frame is the advanced sl.


Yeah I'm not talking about the composite frame, I'm talking about the advanced sl, I didn't want to start a new thread and asked about a 2012 TCR advanced sl, a bike shop posted it on eBay and it was my size for 999 or a buy it now price of 1299. It was brand new. I really think it's a good deal. Luckily I won the frame for 1100. Since the frame has not changed since 2012 and a current frame goes for 3000+ I just stated that to me it sounds like a good price.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

sgonzo2k said:


> Yeah I'm not talking about the composite frame, I'm talking about the advanced sl, I didn't want to start a new thread and asked about a 2012 TCR advanced sl, a bike shop posted it on eBay and it was my size for 999 or a buy it now price of 1299. It was brand new. I really think it's a good deal. Luckily I won the frame for 1100. Since the frame has not changed since 2012 and a current frame goes for 3000+ I just stated that to me it sounds like a good price.



You did great!


----------

